# can;t get to align



## dent (Feb 10, 2009)

I need some input. The alignment shop can't get the front camber set on my gto, it just runs out of adjustment before its comes in. Has any one used the camber kit on the struts to help this???

Dennis


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Maybe the strut is tilted too far to one side? Check the strut bushings make sure they are not crushed which may be throwing the strut out of kilter?


----------



## dent (Feb 10, 2009)

OK, they are all new pedders bushings and bearing on top. There is no way to screw that up is there?????
2006 GTO
DENNIS


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dent said:


> OK, they are all new pedders bushings and bearing on top. There is no way to screw that up is there?????
> 2006 GTO
> DENNIS


I'd think not. Ya got the best.


----------

